# 3.5 ton AUTOMATIC Horsebox



## Clannad48 (22 September 2016)

I don't suppose anyone has an Automatic Horsebox for sale - they seem like hen's teeth but worth asking.  Looking for something secondhand that will take a 17h warmblood so smaller van conversions are not big enough.  Seen a few new ones for sale but it seems as soon as you want an automatic it adds 8k to the price.  Even looking at buying a manual horsebox and replacing the gearbox if it is cost effective


----------

